

"Songs of the IBM", an orwellian-type songbook for IBM employees, circa 1937  - mactac
http://www.noisemademedoit.com/songs-of-the-ibm/

======
olog-hai
This looks an awful lot like plagiarism. He rewrote Rob Weir's blog post
without giving him credit. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4465098>

~~~
mactac
Source link at bottom.

------
jgeorge
He's got a much better copy of it than I do, I have a photocopy of an older
edition (I want to say 1935 but it's not at hand to check).

Useless bit of trivia: the original OS/2 release included several MIDI sample
files in a "media" directory on one of the diskettes. The IBMRALLY.MID file
there is a rendition of "Ever Onward, IBM".

